# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Capacitacion Post Cosecha

## Adrian Silva

*Amigos UVEROS (Region Piura)*  *Capacitamos* a tu personal de Packing en:
Cosecha Limpia, Selección,Pesaje,Empaque, Paletizado,Prefrio.
Mínimo 50 personas.
24 horas ( 3 días ) *Valor Capitación : S/28 por persona día.* 
Contactos: adrian.silva@ngp.com.pe
RPM # 729280Temas similares: CUSCO: Curso de Capacitación de Quesos Madurados Capacitacion en el cultivo de paltos Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales Consultorias para estudios de mercado, formalizacion y capacitacion Expediente de ingreso de palta Hass peruana a EEUU pasó a período de post-consulta

----------

